# wiz the baby pigeon



## riverside180 (Aug 5, 2011)

hi all im new to this site so im posting this on behalf of my sister. about a month ago a local in the pub i run brought in a roughly 2 week old pigeon still loads of yellow fluff and very skinny. ( they know im a stray lover lol ) that had fallen out a nest from the flats in west london , there is lots of nastys about so they brought wiz in for me to deal with. well i dont really have the space or time as i have a springador that loves to try and kill birds so i took him or her to sister whos 18 . i told her the basics and supplied her with food and instructions on feeding water etc . now hes still squeaking and looks wonderful and healthy . fies onto the roof of house and back down . but what does she do now ? he loves her and sits on her shoulder or head all the time wen shes home and is in a rabbit run atm wen shes at work . but shes scared on what to do next as she cant keep him due to 6 cats living in the house . please help . thanks shelley


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well she can't just let the baby go because he has no idea how to fend for himself and your sister is all he knows. 
Where do you live?


----------



## riverside180 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1635357984292&set=a.1491267062109.58351.1846990931&type=1


----------



## riverside180 (Aug 5, 2011)

enfield north london


----------



## riverside180 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1598962194420&set=a.1491267062109.58351.1846990931&type=1

wen wed had him about 2 weeks


----------



## riverside180 (Aug 5, 2011)

oh and sorry i mislead you she wouldnt dream of just chuking him out to fend for himself , were just stuck on what to do . shed keep him if she could she loves him more than anything


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

YOu may be able to find a sancruary or rehab that will take him and then release him with others young pigeons. That will give him the safty of a flock. Let me get the list for you.


----------



## riverside180 (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks weve tried phoning loads of places and just get dead ends . shed build an avairy if she could but the cats would never leave it alone even though the kitten spends all its time near wiz she cant actually touch him and the worst thing is he has no fear of cats now either


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you tried these?


London Wildcare, 
Beddington Park,
Church Road,
Wallington,
Surrey SM6 7NN

020 8647 6230

Have not got the facilities to keep unreleasable pigeons or to care for pigeons suffering from PMV.

http://www.londonwildcaretrust.co.uk...s_hospital.htm

Pigeon Recovery
8 Vermont Road
Sutton
Surrey

If there is no-one in, facilities exist outside the front door for leaving poorly pigeons, and the sanctuary owners are never away overnight. If at all possible, a small contribution posted through the letterbox when you leave the bird(s) would go towards paying for the bird’s treatment, food etc.

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/recovery/recovery.htm

Swan and Friends Bird Rescue 
55 Copsleigh Avenue ,
Salfords,
Redhill, 
Surrey RG1 5BQ 
Telephone 01737 773712 or 07712 753919

Pigeons count as friends of the swans. Links to other sanctuaries.

Wild Rescue and Ambulance Service (Enfield) 
Wildlife Hospital & Animal Centre 
Trent Park
Cockfosters Road
Barnet
EN4 0PS

Tel: 0208 344 2785 or 07970 141282

Email address: [email protected]

http://www.wras-enfieldwildlife.org....lerybirds.html


----------



## riverside180 (Aug 5, 2011)

ok thanks i will post link to sister , if you can find anyone willing to adopt though , i would be extremly grateful thanks again


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going to private message you a number of someone that may have additional ideas.


----------



## riverside180 (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks il get back to you wen shes contacted them all


----------

